# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Wake Initiated Lucid Dreams (WILD) >  >  Horrible "I need to move my legs" feeling

## Nightman

So I know after being still for a long time the mind sends signals to the body to get it to move. But recently, when WILDing, I had this awful feeling in my legs that kept coming and going. I find it hard to describe, but it was like the stinging people with Restless Leg Syndrome feel that quickly disperses when they move their legs. I managed to stop myself moving through about five different instances of this feeling, but eventually I couldn't take it anymore and caved.

This was the first time this had ever happened to me and I was approximately 40 minutes in. In retrospect, I guess I could've changed positions instead of ruining the WILD like I did. Has anybody else ever experienced this while WILDing and do they have any suggestions for dealing with this?

----------


## Aerial

Did you get very much exercise or physical activity that day?

----------


## freakyDreamer

Hmm I never have.  My legs and feet feel numb after 15-20 minutes, and then I enter the early stages of SP.

----------


## Ladon

> So I know after being still for a long time the mind sends signals to the body to get it to move. But recently, when WILDing, I had this awful feeling in my legs that kept coming and going. I find it hard to describe, but it was like the stinging people with Restless Leg Syndrome feel that quickly disperses when they move their legs. I managed to stop myself moving through about five different instances of this feeling, but eventually I couldn't take it anymore and caved.
> 
> This was the first time this had ever happened to me and I was approximately 40 minutes in. In retrospect, I guess I could've changed positions instead of ruining the WILD like I did. Has anybody else ever experienced this while WILDing and do they have any suggestions for dealing with this?



Yup I had that once not so long ago, I just quit my attempt then. Normally my limbs go numb but it's exactly like you describe... some stinging feeling. Haven't gotten it anymore though, maybe it's got something to do with physical activity like some other member here mentioned...

----------


## Nightman

> Did you get very much exercise or physical activity that day?



Unfortunately it was a couple of weeks ago so I can't remember (I haven't WILDed since though, because of it...) However, I usually get at least 30 minutes of fairly rigorous exercise a day.

----------


## Thethetheluis

The same thing happened to me a couple times while I attempted it, but I can't really help you so technically this message was worthless... Sorry  :Sad:

----------


## alphabet55

Man, I _hate_ restless legs.  I was listening to a lucid hypnosis mp3 while lying in bed the other day, and my entire body felt like that.  I tried to remain relaxed and just move my arms a little bit, but the feeling wouldn't go away until I gave up and rolled around for a bit.  If that feeling was my body's only way of testing whether or not I was sleeping, I'd _never_ get to SP.

----------


## Thethetheluis

I know this is off topic but can you PM me a link to were ever you got the mp3 your talking about?

----------

